# Ironstock: Anybody Here Going?



## Lurks in the shadows (Mar 12, 2005)

No plans yet, but maybe.


----------



## Ghostess (Sep 8, 2005)

I had plans to go, got my room booked, got my registration fee paid.... even bought a new rolling travel bag with skulls on it for the occasion. Unfortunately, I don't know if I will be able to go now thanks to a surprise dental issue that's costing me a LOT of dough, even after insurance.  My husband is trying to reassure me that he will find a way for me to go, but I just don't know...


----------



## brushe (Jul 22, 2008)

I know me and my wife will be there. We already have our room also. I am ready to go. So are you still thinking about dropping in also?


----------



## king-of-halloween (Jun 22, 2008)

We have been there the last 7 years ,so you bet we will be there this year also  Anyone who hasnt went before and can get there It is definatly worth the time and money. 
We are lucky enough to be able to just drive home each night, so we dont need a motel which helps on our expenses.


----------



## Ghostess (Sep 8, 2005)

Well, the plan is for me to still attend... so we'll see! Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## king-of-halloween (Jun 22, 2008)

Great to see your still on to to Ghostess. You know you can even make a little time to geocache while there!!!!! Cache about 500feet from Ironmans front door, and hopefully a new one on the fairgrounds that weekend. You can always add another state.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Ghostess....were you driving or flying up there.....we don't even have our room yet.....do you guys think if we drove up there we could just get a room, I know there has been a lot of talk about it being hard to find a room cause of 2 big things going on at the same time. Any of you have suggestions where to reserve a room?

Funny you should mention that Deanna, I should be getting some major work done on my tooth but instead I decided to wait & try to have it done after the Ironstock trip.

Muffy


----------



## king-of-halloween (Jun 22, 2008)

Motels can be had, but nothing probably really close. Evansville IN is an hour and 15 minutes from Ironstock and there are plenty of places there and also Newburg IN has motels which is a little closer. Just across the river in KY I'm sure there are places also. You will need to take in to consideration the driving time, if you plan to partake in the drinking at the Weaselball late Saturday night. You can always write to Ironman and they can help you find someplace close.


----------



## Ghostess (Sep 8, 2005)

I'm driving up, got a room booked at the Roach Motel (Days Inn), who had plenty of rooms left the last time I checked.


----------



## king-of-halloween (Jun 22, 2008)

Ghostess, we have stayed at Day Inn twice. There is nothing wrong with Days Inn. They are about 1/2 mile from the fairground.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 14, 2008)

king-of-halloween said:


> Motels can be had, but nothing probably really close. Evansville IN is an hour and 15 minutes from Ironstock and there are plenty of places there and also Newburg IN has motels which is a little closer. Just across the river in KY I'm sure there are places also. You will need to take in to consideration the driving time, if you plan to partake in the drinking at the Weaselball late Saturday night. You can always write to Ironman and they can help you find someplace close.


I dont know how close those are to the fairgrounds but you may also want to check in Corydon. I drive back and forth both days and Corydon is actually closer then where I live


----------



## Ghostess (Sep 8, 2005)

Alright people, less than 3 weeks 'til IS! My husband told me again today that I'm going for sure, so I'm getting really REALLY stoked! I'm gonna go tomorrow and get a pattern and some fabric for my costume for the Weasel Ball.


----------



## brushe (Jul 22, 2008)

Yep I got my sticker from Bob. I am fired up myself. I need a party.


----------



## cylonfrogqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

I am sooooo jealous! Muffy, G and Brushe have a great time. Don't forget to "meet up" and take some pics together ! 
Hamm and I are looking forward to hearing all about it, 
but pics pics pics please !

G what is your costume for the Weasle Ball? 

( why do I know deep in my heart that Brushe is going to start a whole new
round of prop building when he gets back. And I will be saying...I want to do that? )


----------



## Ghostess (Sep 8, 2005)

Andy has given me the "okay" to use the fancy-schmancy camera for the weekend since he may not be attending the RC flying event in Waycross (and it's only one day event for him anyway) so I will be able to take at LEAST 2000 pictures with the one memory card. 

I was gonna tweak my "ghostess" look using another gown I made a few years ago, but I never got around to it, so I dunno now... maybe a tourist? I can wear a big flowery Hawaiian shirt, some socks with sandals, and a big ol' shade hat like the northerners do when they come down here... lol Kinda, reversing it since I'm headed north! I guess it'd look right too, since I'm carrying the big camera. ;-)


----------



## brushe (Jul 22, 2008)

It is hard trying to figure out what to wear.Can't decide between Elvis, some kind of zombie, which I have a feeling I will be doing a really good impersonation of Saturday night no matter what I wear. Then I heard there is a full body paint option? So many choices!


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

I went to 6 of the last 10 years, including the first one. But I won't be going this year.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 14, 2008)

Getting the batteriescgarged now. Cant wait until morning


----------



## Ghostess (Sep 8, 2005)

Ironstock2009 pictures by ghostessdeanna - Photobucket


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Cool pics!! Was this supposed to the last time they do Ironstock?
Thanks for sharing, Ghostess!


----------



## Ghostess (Sep 8, 2005)

Yes, IronMan confirmed it on the other forum yesterday. There will be no more IronStock, and no one else is "taking it over" either. 

The good thing is, there will be OTHER gatherings, hopefully they will rise to be almost as popular and still have that friendly home-haunter feel like IS has always had.


----------

